# Ladies Night in Dubai



## sanja (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a friend coming over to Dubai for a first time and she wants me to take her to ladies nights as she heard a lot about those.
Any tips where to take her?
I have stoped going on those places like 4 years ago and have no clue where to take her....

Thanx!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Time Out lists many of them.

Link here: http://www.timeoutdubai.com/nightlife/features/18964-ladies-nights-in-dubai

-


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Was going to suggest the same. U can search by day / area / bar or club etc

Once u have chosen a place, I would ring them to double check as sometimes the offers are out of date.. Tuesday night’s are most popular for ladies night..


----------

